# Honey Oil To Butter Ratio



## bambi27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my American Neighbours! I ingest about 25 pills a day - to keep functioning! And I can't take the shakes etc. anymore! So my friend gave me a vial of honey oil! And he used to make me the BEST Flax/Chocolate Cookies on the planet! But alas he is "away" for awhile! So I have my vial, I have a lb of butter! Can anyone tell me how much oil to butter ratio and then say for a chocolate cookie recipe would I need?

I need to be able to function, yet I want a body high and to take away the pain and the shakes from the Opiates I am now taking! Thanking you in advance! Dawn


----------



## Fathousecat (Mar 25, 2011)

See if this helps (https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/166882-making-hash-oil-tincture-thc.html)


----------

